# BUYING MY FIRST AUDIO SYSTEM



## akalangi (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I have booked my first car and will get it delivered in another 15 days.

I am in process of analyzing which Audio system to buy to this car.Car is a hatch back and manufactured by Hyundai in India.

Please suggest me which Audio system should i invest on?

1. Pioneer
2. Kenwood
3. Sony
4. Alpine
5. JVC

What speakers should i opt for
How many speakers should i buy 2 or 4

What precautions should i take when i am getting the system installed

All your expert inputs will help me in deciding what to buy


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Asking to many questions at once.

Start here: What is the goal? What do you want for sound? Loud? Quality?

Then: How much do you plan to fabricate or modify the car? If not much then what size/depth speakers fit your car?


----------

